# Pikes Peak toll road question



## Koxx1100 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm Planning on biking up Pikes Peak this Saturday. I will be going slow, taking plenty of pictures, not setting any Strava records, so I want to get as early of a start as possible to avoid thunderstorms-- starting around dawn if I can.

However, the toll road info page suggests that the road does not open until 7:30 AM. Is this correct? Is 7:30 the earliest I can get going? 

City of Colorado Springs - Hours/Rates


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

I don't know how true this is, but I read on another forum that they won't let you ride up alone, you need to be in a certified group, and that group takes a train up and rides down! (they miss half the fun!)


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I would imagine you can just ride around and go? I plan on riding the road around Labor Day and am looking for info myself...


----------



## irish (Apr 8, 2004)

The rules changed for this as of 1 Jan 2013, so be cautious of anything you read from before then as it most likely no longer applies.

City of Colorado Springs - Bicycle Regulations

Pikes Peak Highway Will Open To Cyclists In 2013 | KUNC
Bicycle Riding on Pikes Peak


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, you are correct. $12 and 7:30 a.m. You can print off the waiver and fill it out ahead of time. 

Just in case you don't know, the Pikes Peak Cycling Hill Climb is this weekend. I think it is Sunday because the Mt. Evans Cycling Hill Climb is Saturday. You should research that because it may affect times/traffic/whatever even on Saturday.


----------



## Koxx1100 (Sep 13, 2004)

I biked Pikes Peak on Saturday 20 July 2013

Most cyclists drive along the toll road to the Crystal Creek Reservoir parking/snack bar area and start riding from there. That looks to be a ~26 mile roundtrip on bicycle, ~5000 feet gain.

I parked at the public library in Cascade. There were 4 total parking spots here. I have no idea if it's "cool" to park here, but the library is closed on Sundays, so that day would have the least impact if you also want to start from there. That was ~40 miles RT, ~7000 gain

I locked my car at 7:30 am and started riding. It took about one hour to travel the first mile just because of all the traffic for the toll gate. So maybe start earlier than I did. 

I had read about people starting and ending the ride in Manitou Springs. Are they biking along the shoulder of route 24? That is a fast moving road with a lot of traffic. I'm not sure I would be comfortable doing that. 

overall: 
this ride was AWESOME. I highly recommend it.


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

I wouldn't just go around. You have to sign the waiver and pay. There are Rangers on the highway and if they see you, I think you can get in serious trouble.


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

I've ridden it from Manitou. There's about a mile on 24 that is a bit scary. It gets worse after 8 AM but summer can still be busy before that. They added an extra foot on the edge a few years ago. That helped but could still use a few more feet.

Here's my ride from last fall when they were doing the trial of having the road open to bikes Pikes Peak by Bike | UltraRob's Adventures


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I did it last September. We parked right at the intersection of 24 and Fountain Ave there in Cascade. There's a dirt lot right next to 24. It was just under 20 miles from there to the top as I recall. The toll road gate was maybe a mile from there. No need to ride on 24 if you don't want to.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

This ride is finally a go for me on Friday the 30th. Can't wait. I was considering riding the mountain bike up and then down Barr trail, but I'll probably stick to the road and mountain bike elsewhere.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

My buddies and I are riding up on Aug 24 from Crystal Creek Reservoir.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, looking on Google maps that looks like a good place to park.



cartmaniac said:


> I did it last September. We parked right at the intersection of 24 and Fountain Ave there in Cascade. There's a dirt lot right next to 24. It was just under 20 miles from there to the top as I recall. The toll road gate was maybe a mile from there. No need to ride on 24 if you don't want to.


----------

